# Who likes spiders



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/main.jhtml?view=DETAILS&grid=&xml=/earth/2008/10/22/easpider122.xml






Anyone else get that tingle in back of neck from looking at size of the spider?


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Nope. Not me. Cool looking action shot. Although I have heard of bird-eating spider species.


----------



## FuzzyDragon09 (Sep 29, 2008)

Okay. That's creepy! :shock: I only like the big fuzzy tarantulas because they can't really hurt you. But I would never keep one myself. 

Btw I would never want to meet that spider, the Black Widow, or the one that has poison, saliva or whatever, that can dissolve your skin away.


----------



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

um.....but tarantulas do have venom....they just aren't eager to bite in defense like most spiders. 
On the rare occasions that they DO bite it hurts pretty darn bad. I found that out when I was babysitting one of my buddies Singapore Blue (Google it. Beautiful animal.).


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

that is creepy


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Wicked cool!


----------



## FuzzyDragon09 (Sep 29, 2008)

ThatFishKid said:


> um.....but tarantulas do have venom....they just aren't eager to bite in defense like most spiders.
> On the rare occasions that they DO bite it hurts pretty darn bad. I found that out when I was babysitting one of my buddies Singapore Blue (Google it. Beautiful animal.).


Okay never mind about the biting. I just think they aren't scary like other spiders, despite their size.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

EWWW....just....EWWWWW!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I agree with the EWW. I do like spiders, just because I'd rather have 1 spider than hundreds of mosquitoes or roaches.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

speaking of spiders, This is a web I had outside on my side porch that is rarely used..some sort of funnel web spider - he was the size of the top of a beer can - no joke


----------

